# 1911 Deer kill



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

This whitetail buck snuck up behind me while I was sitting in my stand. Couldn't pass him up within that range. He turned to walk away and stopped at 45 to 50 yards. I shot once over his back then dropped him on the second shot. The ol .45 put him down right where he stood.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Damn nice. What load were you shooting? Where did the bullet hit?


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I was shooting some Buffalo Bore +p 230 gr HPs. Hit him high in the lungs and had a full pass through.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Satisfying feeling..isn't it! LOL my first buck with the handgun (.41) was about the same size and I did exactly what you did... shot over him then dropped him in his tracks with the next shot...............


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

That is awesome to hear someone who has shared the same experience. Nothing like the sound of that big slow moving slug slamming into that buck. The "whack" sound was almost as loud as the shot! :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

How fast are those loads moving?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

nevermind - Google is your friend. @930fps


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

You are correct it's something like 930 to 950 fps at the muzzle with 450 ft-lbs of force. Not bad from a handgun. I use these for personal defense, and practice sparingly with them.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I reload all mine and am going to put some Wolf Springs so that I can practice with +P ammo more often...


----------

